# Spaceliner



## bugwagon (Oct 30, 2012)

Can you guys help me identify the year my spaceliner was made?

S/N 502-469020-741066

Bike is Men's, 26 inch tires, all chrome. Fork has "Red" boots. Chain gard is chrome with a red spot and white letters spelling out Spaceliner. Missing "7" tank light (looking for one).

Please help!!

Thanks

Reuben


----------



## BrentP (Oct 31, 2012)

Spaceliner serial numbers don't indicate a specific year of manufacture, but the model numbers indicate the period it was available.  Your model number (46902) indicates 1966-68 as the range the bike was built/available (there were no changes to the model during that time, so they are all identical from year to year). My suspicion is that yours might be from 1966, but I can't guarantee that.  

There were 30 different Spaceliner model/configurations available between 1966-68.  The only model better than yours was the #46922, which was identical to yours except for having a two-speed Bendix hub instead of your single-speed hub.


----------



## bugwagon (Oct 31, 2012)

BrentP said:


> Spaceliner serial numbers don't indicate a specific year of manufacture, but the model numbers indicate the period it was available.  Your model number (46902) indicates 1966-68 as the range the bike was built/available (there were no changes to the model during that time, so they are all identical from year to year). My suspicion is that yours might be from 1966, but I can't guarantee that.
> 
> There were 30 different Spaceliner model/configurations available between 1966-68.  The only model better than yours was the #46922, which was identical to yours except for having a two-speed Bendix hub instead of your single-speed hub.




Thank you!!


----------

